# Tiguan 2018 Rear fog lights



## Richardantoin (Jun 1, 2018)

Hello,

As i bought a non USA tiguan 2018 and like to take it back to europe i need my rear fog lights working.
It seems to have rear fog lights in the unit but at the moment they will not activate. I ordered the EURO switch
for activating rear fog lights and checked all wires going to the switch are there.

Dealer is sure it is a european model just without the euro switch (to me it looks a euro model too)

Does anyone tried this before and does somebody know the specific ODBeleven code to activate 
the rear fog lights by EURO switch?

Would help me a great deal!

Thanks Richard


----------



## jjvw (Jan 17, 2002)

Following


----------



## OZ.IN.USA (Jan 29, 2011)

Richardantoin said:


> Hello,
> 
> As i bought a non USA tiguan 2018 and like to take it back to europe i need my rear fog lights working.
> It seems to have rear fog lights in the unit but at the moment they will not activate. I ordered the EURO switch
> ...


There is North American lighting and then there is the rest of the world. If you bought a non-USA Tiguan then the fog light should be active. Want to know if your Tiguan is not North American spec? The rear indicator will flash yellow and not have a flashing brake light.


----------



## RavenGirl (Oct 17, 2007)

*Retrofit*

I for one would like to retrofit my 2018 SEL-P tiguan with euro tails with rear fog. I can find the tails on eBay, but the wiring may be the tricky part. It may be the same process on the MKVII, but I have no idea at this point.


----------



## Richardantoin (Jun 1, 2018)

*Light unit*



OZ.IN.USA said:


> There is North American lighting and then there is the rest of the world. If you bought a non-USA Tiguan then the fog light should be active. Want to know if your Tiguan is not North American spec? The rear indicator will flash yellow and not have a flashing brake light.


The light unit has orange turn lights and brake lights are not flashing. Also all window glass has E9 Markings on it and many more indications 
that its a "european" spec'd car, funny thing is that it has the light switch with only front fog lights to active.

I ordered the Euro switch that does have the rear fog light option ..... so fingers crossed  but maybe theres still an option to activate .......


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

Shouldn't be too difficult for the NAR tail lights. North American models all have the same tail lights, which are equal to the base model tail lights in Europe. If you were to install a rear fog light - it would mean you would lose your left reverse light. You could also retrofit the Amber turn signals. All of this should be simple coding and euro parts to make it work (I think). For the rear fog light, you would need to find a way to have the rear fog light switch control the left reverse light. And for the orange turn signals, NAR models have rear side marker lights. EU models don't. If this is like other VAG products, the plug should be the same. And the pin that controls the side marker light would control the turn signal on EU models. So it might be as simple as coding the side marker lights to work as turn signals (and disabling the side marker lights so there's no errors.) In theory, I think this is how you would go about doing this. (Correct me if I'm wrong) 

Here is the base model EU rear tail light with the rear fog light and orange turn signal:









The other tail lights you might've seen are the cherry red 3d led tail lights. These would probably be much more difficult to retrofit because the reverse lights move to the outer tail lights. And there's a rear fog light. And the plugs are probably different. But that doesn't mean it's impossible. Could probably have a custom harness made. 










Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## ZERO815 (Apr 1, 2017)

Richardantoin said:


> The light unit has orange turn lights and brake lights are not flashing. Also all window glass has E9 Markings on it and many more indications
> that its a "european" spec'd car, funny thing is that it has the light switch with only front fog lights to active.
> 
> I ordered the Euro switch that does have the rear fog light option ..... so fingers crossed  but maybe theres still an option to activate .......


Just remove the access doors to the inner tails, count the numbers of wires on the left and on the right side. I guess the number is 3 on each side. 1x ground, 1x reverse and 1x Position/Parking light. That’s the config of a MK7 Golf MQB. If that’s the case you could use the right reverse light wire for both reverse lights (recommend LED bulbs) and reuse the left reverse light as fog light. Coding with obdeleven or VCDS required.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Richardantoin (Jun 1, 2018)

*Light unit*

Well  at this point i'm even more confused, i have the tail lights that you described as " cherry red 3d led tail lights" with the white reverse light in the outher units.To me it looks like the position of the rear fog lights are there but just not used at the moment because of the missing light switch option. The inner units have 3 wires connected to the unit (brown,black/gray and gray black, the connector is a 5 pole but just 3 wires are connected.

At this point i'm waiting for the Euro switch to be delivered where the rear fog light can be activated. but unsure if this is " plug and play " working option


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

Richardantoin said:


> Well  at this point i'm even more confused, i have the tail lights that you described as " cherry red 3d led tail lights" with the white reverse light in the outher units.To me it looks like the position of the rear fog lights are there but just not used at the moment because of the missing light switch option. The inner units have 3 wires connected to the unit (brown,black/gray and gray black, the connector is a 5 pole but just 3 wires are connected.
> 
> At this point i'm waiting for the Euro switch to be delivered where the rear fog light can be activated. but unsure if this is " plug and play " working option


What country are you from? If you're from North America it should not have rear fog lights. If you're from anywhere else, there should be rear fog lights and a rear fog option on the switch. If the car was delivered with tail lights that have rear fogs already in them but no switch then it sounds like something you need to bring up to your dealership. Factory mistake.? 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Richardantoin (Jun 1, 2018)

D3Audi said:


> What country are you from? If you're from North America it should not have rear fog lights. If you're from anywhere else, there should be rear fog lights and a rear fog option on the switch. If the car was delivered with tail lights that have rear fogs already in them but no switch then it sounds like something you need to bring up to your dealership. Factory mistake.?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Well.... it's exactly as you describe, the car has the units as seen in your picture with the gray tiguan and has no rear fog light option in the switch. 
As the car is delivered on St. Martin (Caribs) the car is not obligated onder any regulation. So it could simply be a European spec'd car
without the euro switch as this county doesnt use the fog light's but does use DRL. Some mixup i think. The dealer just delivered the 
car as is without any regulations here. Here on the Island you'll find NAR and EUR spec'd cars alltogether because regulations just 
don't make a difference.

At this point i just hope the EURO switch will activate the fog lights and i will be happy as i need them to pass import regulations in The Netherlands


----------



## NZTIGUAN (May 23, 2008)

The Euro model is an entirely different vehicle, different Engine specs, different gearbox, different length of car !!! So if it's a Euro model it should have a seven speed DSG gearbox and no room for a 3rd row of seats unless it's a Tiguan All-Space which is then the size of the USA model ?? Oh, and the Euro ones (except the All Space) are made in Germany, the USA ones are made in Mexico.


----------



## bischi_11 (Aug 27, 2019)

*Tiguan Allspace from Mexico*



Richardantoin said:


> Well  at this point i'm even more confused, i have the tail lights that you described as " cherry red 3d led tail lights" with the white reverse light in the outher units.To me it looks like the position of the rear fog lights are there but just not used at the moment because of the missing light switch option. The inner units have 3 wires connected to the unit (brown,black/gray and gray black, the connector is a 5 pole but just 3 wires are connected.
> 
> At this point i'm waiting for the Euro switch to be delivered where the rear fog light can be activated. but unsure if this is " plug and play " working option


Hi Richard,

do you have any update on this?
I have the same issue more or less.
I was working in mexico and bought a Tiguan Allspace and took it to Europe.
I see that the switch for the lights does not include the rear fog light.
As i do not see if the circuit light in general includes the led rear fog light, as well if the wire harness is available, it would be a good information if only the switch change did it.

Thank you!
BR;
Bischi


----------



## Vasia01 (Aug 8, 2018)

bischi_11 said:


> Hi Richard,
> 
> do you have any update on this?
> I have the same issue more or less.
> ...


Replace light switch and left inner tail light. Code left reverse lamp as rear fog light. EU inner lamp with fog light, NAR lamp - reverse light.
*Leuchte28RFL LC11:*
*Lichtfunktion A 28:	[VO]_Nebelschlusslicht wenn kein Anhaenger gesteckt*


----------

